# KEB HanaBank Championship Preview, Pairings, and Discussion thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to South Korea for the playing of the KEB Hana Bank Championship. 

Amy Yang won this championship last year when she defeated Hee Kyung Seo in a one hole playoff. 
This will be the first time that this will be a 72 hole event. It was played as a 54 hole championship for its first 11 years. 

This is tournament # 27 of 32 on the LPGA schedule this year. 

Here are the Key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA KEB - HanaBank Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first round have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA KEB - HanaBank Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the first round: 

1	Haeji Kang	-5	F 
2	Ilhee Lee	-3	F 
2	Minjee Lee	-3	F 
2	Amy Yang	-3	F 
2	Catriona Matthew	-3	F 
2	Mirim Lee	-3	F 
7	Brittany Lincicome	-2	F 
7	Chella Choi	-2	F 
7	Suzann Pettersen	-2	F 
7	Beatriz Recari	-2	F 
7	Hee Kyung Bae	-2	F 
7	Kim Kaufman	-2	F 
7	Sandra Gal	-2	F 
7	Eun-Hee Ji	-2	F 

For full results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA KEB - HanaBank Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like you mentioned in your link, not a lot of American players to pick from based on a who is hot and who is not aspect. Lincicome seems to be playing better lately. Is that my imagination or is she actually making more leader boards in recent months?

She's become sort of a favorite of mine. I follow her on Twitter and she likes to communicate directly with her fans. It's fun to actually communicate with the players and she in particular, has so much to her life outside of golf that she lets her fans in on.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Karine Icher	-5	
2	Brittany Lincicome	-4	
2	Beatriz Recari	-4	
4	Azahara Munoz	-3	
4	Suzann Pettersen	-3	
4	Sandra Gal	-3	
4	Ilhee Lee	-3	
4	Jung-Min Lee	-3	
4	Mi Jung Hur	-3	
10	Lydia Ko	-2	
10	Haeji Kang	-2	
10	Yoon-Kyung Heo	-2	
10	Seul-A Yoon	-2	
14	Morgan Pressel	-1	

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA KEB - HanaBank Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	x-Kyu Jung Baek	-10	F 
2	Brittany Lincicome	-10	F 
2	In Gee Chun	-10	F 
4	Inbee Park	-9	F 
5	Michelle Wie	-8	F 
5	Catriona Matthew	-8	F 
7	Hyo Joo Kim	-7	F 
8	Austin Ernst	-6	F 
8	Gerina Piller	-6	F 
8	Beatriz Recari	-6	F 
8	Ilhee Lee	-6	F 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA KEB - HanaBank Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

